# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  جميع الموديلات المدعمه حتى الان على AsanDongle

## mohamed73

*Qualcomm & Broadcom & Badawave Models List :*     *A411, A412, A551, A561,  A597, A637, A657, A697, A701, A706, A707*    *A711, A717, A727, A736, A737,  A746, A747, A766, A767,  A777, A801*    *A811, A817, A811, A821, A827, A836,  A837, A867, A885, A886, A877*    *A887, A897,B3410W, B5310, B5310R, B5310U,C3510T, C5220*     * C5510 C5510H,C5510U, C6712,F330, F338, F400, F406, F408, F480, F480F*    *F480G, F480H, F480R, F488, F490, F510, F550, F700,G400*    *  G400F G400L G508, G508E, G800, G800B, G800L, G808,i6210*    *  i6220 i6230,J200,200L,J208, J630, J638,L170, L400, L760*    * L760G, L768 L810, L811,M3710,M7500, M7600, M7600B*    * M7600H, M7600L, M7603 M8800, M8800B  M8800H*    * M8800C, M8800L, M8800N, M8910, M8910B M8910H*    * M8910U,P910, P920, P940, P950, P960,S3370*    * S3370B,S3370L, S3650,  S3650C S3650H*    * S3650M, S3650W, S3653 S3653M, S3653W*    * S3853, S5230 S5230C, S5230G, S5230H*     * S5230K, S5230M,  S5230R, S5230W, S5233A*    * S5233S, S5233T, S5233W, S5250 S5250W, S5253*    * S5333, S5350,S5350M, S5510, S5530, S5560 S5560*    * CS5560H, S5600,  S5600B, S5600L S5603, S5603T*    * S5608U S5620,S5620B S5628, S5628i,  S7070*     * S7070C S7120H, S7120U S7220,S7330, S7350*     * S7350C, S7350E,  S7350F, S7350H,  S7350i S7520U*    * S8000, S8000BS8000C, S8000H, S8000L*     *  S8000U,S8003 S8300 S8300C,S8300H*    * S8300J,S8300N,S8300T,S8500,S8300J,S8300N*    *S8300T,S8500,S8500C,T359, T469, T479, T559, T639 T659, T669*    *T746, T749, T819 T919,T929,U700,U700B,U708,U800,U800F,U808*    * U900,U708,U800,U800F,U808,U900, U900F, U900G, U900K, U900U*    * U900W, U908,V705, V706, V707, V708, V820L,Z150, Z170, Z230*    * Z238, Z240, Z240E, Z248, Z310, Z360, Z368, Z400, Z540*     * Z548, Z560, Z570, Z720, Z728, Z740, ZV40, ZV50, ZV60,...*     * (All new bada and broadcomm phone)*    * -------------------------------------------------------------------------*   * Android Models List :*   * B7510,I5500,I5510,I5700,I5800,I6500,I7500,I9000 Family*    * I9001,I9003,I9010,I9020,I9023,I9100,S5570,S5660,S5  670*    * S5830,P1000,P1010,P7100,P7300,P7310,P6200,P6210,P7  500*    * P7510,N7000*   * All Android AT&T*    * All Android T-Mobile*    * All Android Sprint*    * All Android Verizon*     *Swift & Dula-sim Models List :*    *
A117, A137, A177, A226, A227, A237, A257, A256
B100i, B110, B110L, B130, B130L, B130S, B130T
B210, B270i, B2100, B2700, B2703, B2710, B3410
B5702, B5712-C, B5722, B5722C, BC01,C145, C160
C160B, C160G, C160L, C160M, C161, C165, C166 
C168, C168B, C180, C270, C276, C276L, C288 
C3212, C3212i, C3300D, C3300K, C3303, C3303i
C3303K, C3310C, C3322, C3500, C3510, C3518
C3610C, C3630C, C3730C, S3930C, C420, C420L
C421, C425, C426, C450, C458, C5010B, C5110
C5130, C5130s, C5130U, C5212, C6112, C6112C
CC01-i CC03, D500, D500E, D508, D510, D600
D600E, D606, D608, D618, D780, D788, D820
D828, D828E, D880, D888, D900, D900E, D900i
D908, D908i, D980, D980-F,D988,E100, E108
E200, E200-B, E200-E, E208, E208-B, E230-L
E250, E250-D, E250-i, E250-L, E251, E251-L
E251-C, E2510, E256, E258, E258D, E260,E330
E330-N, E335, E338, E340, E340-E, E348, E350
E350-E, E358, E360, E368, E370, E370L, E376
E378, E380, E388, E390, E398, E420, E428
E480, E488, E500, E590, E598, E630, E635
E638, E640, E648, E700, E708, E730, E736
E738, E740, E746, E747, E750, E758, E760
E768, E780, E786, E788, E800, E800-N
E808, E820, E830, E838, 848-I, E1050-CHN
E1050V, E1070, E1070-C, E1070M, E1070T
E1075, E1075L, E1080, E1080-C, E1080i
E1080-T, E1085, E1085-L, E1085T, E1086
E1086i, E1086L, E1088-C, E1100, E1100-C
E1100-T, E1101-C, E1105-T, E1107, E1107-DX
E1107L,E1110,E1110-C, E1113-C, E1117, E1117L
E1117,E1120, E1120-C, E1125, E1125W, E1125-SEA
E1130, E1130B, E1150-MEA-SEA, E1150-CHN, E1153
E1155L, E1160, E1160-DX, E1170, E1180, E1182
E1182L, E1190, E1210, E1210M, E1210S, E1220
E1220i, E1252, E1310B, E1310-C, E1310-E, E1310M
E1310S, E1360B, E1360, E1360-C, E1360-S, E1360-M
E2100, E2100-B, E2100-C, E2120, E2120i, E2120L
E2121B, E2152, E2210, E2210-B, E2210-C, E2210T
E2370, E2550, E2550D, E2558, E3510S, S3510U
F110, F118, F250, F250-L, F258, F265-LF268
F270, F270-L, F275-L, F278, F278i,F480L, F488E
G600, G600G, G608, G618, G808E,J150, J150B,J210
J218, J700, J700i, J700L, J706, J708, J708i
J770, J800, J800R, J808, J808E,L258, L310
L600, L608, L700, L708, L708E,M110, M130L
M140, M140L, M150, M158, M200, M2310, M2710
M2710-C, M2710-L, M3200, M3510, M3510-C,M610
M618,P180, P200, P220, P250, P260, P270, P850
P858,P906,S366, S500, S508, S3100, S3100, S3110
S3110-C, S3370E, S3600, S3600-C, S3600i, S3601C
S5050, S5200, S5200-C, S5550, S5550U,T139, T219
T309, T239, T509, T429, T729, T809,U708E, U800E
U808E, U900L, U908E,X100, X108, X460, X468, X490
X495, X497, X540, X550, X560, X560L, X566, X576
X600, X608, X620, X628, X640, X648, X650, X656
X658, X670, X678, X700, X700N, X708,...(all new)*

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله بيك

----------


## محمود المصرى

بارك الله فيك

----------

